# Garden Additions



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This year I've added a few thins ta the regular items.

I've put in tyme (this be a good medicinal plant, a tea can be made what is good fer stomach problems), Peppermint (another good one fer tea an the stomach) an a nice batch a chocolate mint. I found 2 nice blackberry bush's on sale taday an them er gonna get a new home on Friday.

Next year I'm gonna add in strawberries an plantain.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

There are 4 species of plantain that grow in Iowa, that I'm sure of... might be more... Take a look around I'm sure you already have it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, we do. But most a it has been sprayed with some sorta chemicals. I found a source fer organic seeds that's reasonably priced. Once I get a clean batch I'll just let some produce seed an keep it goin.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

My thyme has taken over one raised bed so I plan on cutting it back some. This year I added some horehound ( make a strong tea and then use to make cough drops) so I hope it takes off and grows well also


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thyme also makes a good general cleaner.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks *Andi. Just gettin started on this whole alternative medicine herb thin. Tryin ta get the ones what will grow here an be useful first. 

I read that tyme be one a the herbs ta take ifin one got food posionin, I've had that before an it weren't good. Be nice ta have sumtin on hand ta help out during say a disaster. 

Chamomile was another one that was top rated, but I read it takes a huge amounta flower pedals ta get much oil. Might plant some ta dry fer a tea. I know chamomile is very expensive.


----------

